# Le Mans 2010 pictures



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Thx to Cris for organising a top weekend :thumbsup: (man with hat below)










Our campsite with sunshine










C racing before the main race (pocket camera as well!)










Us standing under the bridge










Champers in the stand






















































Mates Morgan









Sticker on the morgan


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Peter, Peter Dumbreck, drives a GTR in his day job


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

meeting GTRAM










gay














































gobby










no you are not having one


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Cris loves football NOT, diy screen worked




























cooks










soap t-shirt


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

TWO COMMENTS;

Next year all GTROC cars should have the same "23" bonnet vinyls and door vinyls

Peter Dumbreck will be driving his day car - a Sumo Power Nissan GT-R GT1 car in just over a week at Brands Hatch. Anyone who wants to see a couple of GT1 cars up close and see them on track check out the Brands Hatch event in the events section, ticket sales close this weekend


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Awesome photos ... I'm definitely tempted one year to go :thumbsup:


Nice to see Nigel took his sponsorship far enough to put three tubs of ice cream in the car as well :chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

GTRAM's Pics


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Great Pictures, looks like you had a nice time.

I will have to go to Le Mans at some point.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There will be a GTROC trip next year as well


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> There will be a GTROC trip next year as well


Where do i sign :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

its a bit like Jeremy Clarkson saying any car man should own a Alfa

any car man has to go to Le mans at least once....


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Well if the GTROC go next year i will hopefully be tagging along aswell.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Well if the GTROC go next year i will hopefully be tagging along aswell


cool as we needed a 34 on the stand :thumbsup:


----------



## kin quick (Mar 24, 2009)

GTR Cook said:


> Well if the GTROC go next year i will hopefully be tagging along aswell.


Need a passenger Lee??? Sure a Scoob won't be too welcome


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

i see cris is wearing has sunny surrey meet hat there lol love it mate gutted i couldnt afford to come this year guys i WILL be there next year no matter what .


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Robbie J said:


>


One of these Speedchills girls was chatting me up at our campsite on the Sunday morning. :thumbsup:

The day before I'd been winding them up because they saw my mate's Tuscan and went over to get their photos next to it. I said "you can't get photos of a man's car and not get him in the shot!" then I pushed Robin into the middle of it. They thought it was really funny.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

nice legs, fake tan?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Had a great trip to le mans this year, that's my GTR in the second to last photo. Would be good to see a bigger GTR presence next year and hopefully the GT1 on track as well!


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

3 Audis bunching just before the finish


A Porch (sic) being rescued by the tractor



The other kind of GTR (Ultima)


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

Robbie - looks like the other Robbie (Earle) has been passing on tickets for Le Mans too!

This lot are clearly ambush marketing for Hellmans mayonnaise when Heinz are the official supplier to all the chip vans at the track.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the flag says T.W.A.T.S

perhaps we should have a colour next year?


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

The Peugeots setting off first....


The winning Audi..........



Aston LMP1 car..........



..........the boys off to see Nigel Mansell..........



*and the car that should be there next year!*


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Ok guys, here is our group with Tiff Needel on the last night. 

He was holding the hat trying to collect cash for the band who were playing at the time. 










Cheers


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

It wasn't at Le Mans, but it will be at Brands Hatch!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

xaero1 said:


> Ok guys, here is our group with Tiff Needel on the last night.
> 
> He was holding the hat trying to collect cash for the band who were playing at the time.
> 
> ...


I like the look of Tiff's hat.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Definitely a trip I want to do too....looks like a lot of eating and drinking.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Definitely a trip I want to do too....looks like a lot of eating and drinking.


its more Drinking with some eating....


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> its more Drinking with some eating....


and precious little sleep!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

GTRAM said:


> and precious little sleep!


Sleeping is cheating!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Eating is cheating too...


----------



## littlecbigd (May 24, 2006)

I was on the speed chills Beasejoure campsite too in 2009 and 2010 in an R34 GTR...thoroughly recommend it


----------



## littlecbigd (May 24, 2006)

oh, and if you want to feel truly special, take a Skyline up and down the mad mile on the Friday afternoon...most of the Dutch, Swedish, Finnish etc in the Kresjer campsites have never even seen one !


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

alloy said:


> Eating is cheating too...


Noooooooooooooooo, burnt raw meat is all part of the experience.


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

just back from our trip, pic's will follow in a few days.

Thanks Cris for a great experience, will pm you shortly.

Sleeping and eating isn't cheeting. It just means you have less time to drink the same amount!!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Finally here are some more of my pics:










































































































































































































































































































































































Not sure how this fellow got in on the act...


----------

